

We’ve found the first truly Warm-Blooded Fish - wasi0013
http://nerdist.com/weve-found-the-first-truly-warm-blooded-fish/

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9547539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9547539)

